# Je n'ai jamais rien besoin de retenir



## ha-asha

Bonjour! Quelqu'un peut me dire si la phrase qui suit est correcte? Il s'agit de la triple negation avec la structure avoir besoin de; 
Je n'ai jamias rien besoin de retenir _ou peut-etre_: Je n'ai jamais aucun besoin de ne rien retenir. .... hmmmm (??)
Merci.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai jamais rien besoin de retenir 
_ou
_Je n'ai jamais besoin de retenir quoi que ce soit.


----------



## ha-asha

Parfait! Merci.


----------



## matoupaschat

Lacuzon said:


> Je n'ai jamais rien besoin de retenir


Non, c'est sérieux, Lacuzon, on peut mettre les mots dans cet ordre-là ? Moi, j'aurais cru que c'était dit en brusseleer, le patois mi-flamand mi-français de Bruxelles.


----------



## Lacuzon

Et bien cela ne me choque pas ou bien j'ai un côté brusseleer insoupçonné !


----------



## matoupaschat

Bon, d'accord, je te fais confiance. Mais quand même: pendant 50 ans, tu crois que quelque chose est faux, et puis, crac, un vrai tremblement de terre ! 
Merci et bonne soirée.


----------



## Lacuzon

Quel autre sens aurais-tu utilisé ? Je n'ai jamais besoin de rien retenir ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui . Je pense bien que quand j'étais en "humanités", on se faisait éreinter si on disait "Je n'ai jamais rien besoin de retenir", mais c'était peut-être une manie du prof: à l'époque, ils se comportaient parfois comme des tyrans pour ce genre de détails... Le bon temps, quoi!


----------



## Lacuzon

En tout cas si c'est incorrect ce n'est pas seulement brusseleer .


----------



## pointvirgule

Lacuzon said:


> Je n'ai jamais rien besoin de retenir


Hm, je dois dire que cette phrase me gêne passablement. Ai-je tort ? 
Il me semblerait que la syntaxe correcte serait :
_Je n'ai jamais besoin de rien retenir._


> _Il n'est pas besoin de rien ajouter_ (Ricœur, _Philos. volonté_, 1949, p. 55). (Cité par Trésor/Cnrtl)



Edit – J'aimerais ajouter que _rien_, ici, n'est pas une marque de négation : il est employé dans son sens « positif » où il signifie _quelque chose, quoi que ce soit_.


----------



## Nicomon

Ce déplacement de « _rien_ » me choque l'oreille aussi, et Antidote me dit : 





> *Antidote n’a pas trouvé d’analyse complète pour cette phrase. Les marques de discontinuité indiquent où l’analyse achoppe ; vérifiez autour de ces marques s’il manque un mot ou si une virgule est mal placée.*


 _Je n'ai jamais besoin de rien retenir... _ne le fait pas tiquer. 

Pour une « triple négation », on peut aussi remplacer « jamais » par « pas » :  _Je n'ai pas besoin de rien retenir. 

_


----------



## ha-asha

La phrase en question a été traduite du polonais par un apprennant du français FLE, alors de la langue qui est plus flexible et libre s'il s'agit de l'ordre des mots dans la phrase et la négation et alors je voudrais la consulter puisque elle m'a paru maladroite, mais moi-même ne suis pas native mais qui aime cette belle langue)
Alors voyons la structure de base:
Avez-vous besoin de qqch?
 et d'après ce qu'on a dit:
J'ai ne besoin de rien _plutôt que_ Je n'ai rien besoin. 
Pour moi, comme je suis aussi une apprennante du FLE, j'entends tout cela ainsi: la négation se rapporte au complément du verbe _avoir besoin _introduit par la préposition _de_, alors je doit dire en fait je n'ai besoin de rien. ... en polonais on pourrait aussi dire littéralement: je n'ai _aucun besoin_, ou simplement _aucun besoin_, "_un besoin"_ alors se réfère à la chose que je pourrais nécessiter. Mais il paraît que l'on ne peut pas toujours traduire tout sans se demander...


----------



## Maître Capello

Eh bien, j'avoue que comme Lacuzon, la phrase originale ne me choque pas… Bien plus, l'ordre inverse me semble guindé! 

_Je n'ai jamais rien besoin de lui dire._
_Je n'ai jamais besoin de __rien lui dire._

Quel ordre emploieriez-vous si on supprimait une négation?

_Je n'ai rien besoin de lui dire_.
_Je n'ai besoin de rien lui dire_.


----------



## Lacuzon

Maître Capello said:


> Eh bien, j'avoue que comme Lacuzon, la phrase originale ne me choque pas… Bien plus, l'ordre inverse me semble guidé!
> 
> *Quel ordre emploieriez-vous si on supprimait une négation?
> 
> *_Je n'ai rien besoin de lui dire_.
> _Je n'ai besoin de rien lui dire_.


Je me suis fait exactement la même réflexion .


----------



## matoupaschat

Je viens de consulter "Le bon usage" XIV édition, qui considère comme juste la construction "Je n'ai jamais rien besoin de retenir", même si elle ne semble pas la plus courante:Il arrive même que des auteurs placent _rien_ dans le syntagme verbal dont l'infinitif dépend : "Il n'aura rien besoin d'acquérir pour cela" (Bergson) [+ deux autres citations, de Aragon et Troyat] - (Grevisse, 300 d, p374).​Dont acte !


----------



## CapnPrep

La construction existe ; libre à chacun de la déclarer « juste » ou « injuste » 

Mais elle est limitée à _rien_ et à certaines locutions verbales seulement :

_n'avoir rien besoin/envie de dire_ mais pas _avoir tout besoin/envie de dire_ (alors que _tout _et _rien_ apparaissent d'habitude dans les mêmes positions dans la phrase)
_n'avoir rien peur/hâte/le droit/l'habitude de dire_,_ n'avoir rien intérêt/du mal/tendance à dire_ (alors que c'est la même structure syntaxique que _rien besoin de dire_)


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Quel ordre emploieriez-vous si on supprimait une négation?
> 
> _Je n'ai rien besoin de lui dire_.
> _Je n'ai besoin de rien lui dire_.


 Et si tu supprimais « lui dire », ou « retenir » comme dans la question initiale, dirais-tu  :  _Je n'ai rien besoin de _ou  _Je n'ai besoin de rien?_ 

Avec un verbe au bout, la triple négation me vient spontanément :   _Je n'ai pas besoin de rien lui dire/retenir.  
_Mais bon, ce sera bien la première fois qu'on me dit que je parle « _guindé_ ».  

Par contre, en lisant les exemples de CapnPrep, je me rends compte que _ je n'ai rien *envie *de dire _ne me choque pas. 

Mais avec _besoin_... j'aime moins.


----------



## matoupaschat

Nicomon said:


> Mais bon, ce sera bien la première fois qu'on me dit que je parle « _guindé_ ».
> 
> Par contre, en lisant les exemples de CapnPrep, je me rends compte que _ je n'ai rien *envie *de dire _ne me choque pas.
> 
> Mais avec _besoin_... j'aime moins.


À moi aussi, ce serait bien la première fois .
Tout à fait d'accord également sur le deuxième point.


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> _n'avoir rien peur/hâte/le droit/l'habitude de dire_,_ n'avoir rien intérêt/du mal/tendance à dire_ (alors que c'est la même structure syntaxique que _rien besoin de dire_)


Je suis d'accord, sauf pour la phrase avec _le droit_ qui ne me choque pas: _Je n'ai rien le droit de dire. _(sur ce forum )


----------



## lamenace

Bonjour ! 
A quoi sert cette triple négation dans la phrase qu'a donné ha-asha ou la mienne : " T'es jamais obligé de rien" ou autrement dit j'aimerais comprendre le vrai sens de ces deux phrases 
Merci


----------



## lamenace

SVP répondez moi 
Merci


----------



## Lacuzon

Lacuzon said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je n'ai jamais rien besoin de retenir
> _ou
> _*Je n'ai jamais besoin de retenir quoi que ce soit*.



Le sens est là, on pourrait dire aussi il n'arrive jamais, que j'aie besoin de retenir quelque chose.

Je n'ai jamais rien besoin d'expliquer = je n'explique jamais (quoi que ce soit) parce que je n'en ai pas besoin.


----------

